# dunmovn



## dunmovn (Apr 23, 2005)

*level and square?*

[I'm a newcomer to the FORUM and a novice to woodworking although I have built several pieces of outdoor furniture. The problems I've encoutered in building these pieces is making sure everything is level and square, horizontally and vertically.

I'm looking for suggestions, ideas and or tools that can help me overcome my workmanship problems.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hit the link below ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/3649-dunmovn.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ is right. Practice does make a great deal of difference. Squares and angle gauges help during layouts. There are many small jigs designed to assist you in keeping things square during glue ups. Rechecking set ups before cutting is key for square projects.


----------

